#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  管理公告 (2017/9/18)

## 狼王白牙

狼之樂園管理公告 （狼樂創站後13年11個月2星期） 
有關管理團隊的活躍近乎停止，第二新的版面管理員之發言約是一年前的事情，故除了有持續使用部落格理員外，版面管理員大多解除職務。版面管理員為求更多趣味，更名為*樂園神獸*。　：3由於廣告及惡意註冊者過多，即日起*新會員*每篇新發表文章皆須經過審核才放行，此設定已經實驗成功。

----------

